# Where can I get my Curtis 1244 rebuilt?



## darvex (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a Curtis 1244 6551 Sepex controller that just stopped working. All my wiring is correct and the controller is getting power but the error light does not come on and nothing happens.

Could you recommend a good inexpensive rebuilder?

Thannks.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Dave Mosher. Search him. He's been on here before, authorized Curtis repair shop.


----------



## darvex (Mar 29, 2009)

I tried his name on google along with Custom Electronics and I couldn't get an address. Do you have contact information for him.

Thank you


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

313-431-8094


----------



## darvex (Mar 29, 2009)

I tried the phone number and it was not in service. Is there an email for him?

Thanks


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## darvex (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you. My controller is on its way to be repaired.


----------



## darvex (Mar 29, 2009)

I have my controller back now. David Mosher did a great job repairing it quickly and inexpensively.

I recommend him highly. His email is: [email protected]


----------

